# full suspension bike for road?



## gsy971 (Jan 14, 2005)

i have a fs bike that i just love and the frame is a little hard to come by (klein adept). so i bought a used extra frame on ebay as insurance if my mtb ever was damaged beyond repair.

well i started building her here and there for fun and thought why do i keep swapping my knobbies and road tires back and forth. I ride sometimes to work 6 miles round trip and hit the streets to cruise around, also with the family now and then. so i built a full suspension, all mtb component bike but with road tires. so i got one klein adept for mtb and one for road. don't ever have to switch tires.

i kinda got the attitude that i don't care what people may say (poser!) and such but actually deep down i am an insecure bastard so i am posting this to see if others feel the same way or have done something similar. cmon don't give me too much hell. i mean my road bike riding is not triathalon type. just cruising checking out the chicks...


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Fine idea...*

Nothing wrong with having an fs bike for the road (and it's still a spare for the trails when you need it). And contrary to what you think it's the person who has a problem with you doing so that has the security problem.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

A FS bike would not be my first choice for the road but, if you like it, go ahead and ride it where you want to.

At least your spare is not just hanging on a wall :thumbsup:


----------



## Locutus (Jan 1, 2008)

I have only one bike. Jekyll 1000. I have Hutchinson Pythons for the road as i commute and ride most places. The tires are 2.3in and fast rollers but very durable. I can go anywhere. I get good comments from people all the time. Never had a bad one, at least not vocal. Dont let it bother you at all. This is your thing, dont let any comments, or even percieved thoughts take it from you


----------



## mtb 4ever (Jun 14, 2008)

Sounds logical to me. If anything , it will make so stronger.


----------



## HandyMan (Feb 25, 2008)

Go for it! This way you can huck it off curbs and stairs to make your commute a bit more exciting


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

*My "Road" bike*

'99 Specialized FSR Comp. It's also my guest bike. I have a spare wheel set with knobbies plus a different seat post/ seat (not alot of adjustment on this bike). It's heavy, but rolls really well. It has real comfortable geometry and is tough. With the Hookworms mounted you can roll over just about anything without worrying about flats.


----------



## RickC5 (Sep 23, 2004)

Since riding my road bikes seems to inflame my back, I may be doing the same thing soon to allow a more upright riding position.

Who cares what others may think about it? Fugetaboutit! 

I once owned a Klein Adept Pro that I bought from Rishi Grewal. It was one of his ex race bikes. That is one bike I wish I had kept. For some odd reason, it was a superb street bike. I could usually keep up with road bikes, unless they were being ridden by a racer-type.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

OH YA!

Mt Bike Super Moto!

RIP IT UP!:thumbsup:


----------



## atomiclotusbox (Feb 2, 2004)

that's like me feeling bad for driving my jeep to the car wash.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

I have a very used single pivot 5" travel frame that has all the worn (but not worn out) parts that have been replaced or upgraded from my other bikes. It has avid mechanical brakes, psylo fork (just put in third set of seals), selle italia seat, xt front derailluer and cranks from 02 with over 11000 miles on them. The funniest thing about the whole bike is that it rides great on or off road. I just change the tire pressure and let her eat. It is cool having a bike you can enjoy so much and abuse at the same time. The best thing is it really fills in nicely when the "real" bike is down for service or I need a loaner for daughter/friends. And I truely don`t give a rats a$$ if someone doesn`t like it because I do :yesnod:


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Ride what you have...*

your riding..


----------



## gsy971 (Jan 14, 2005)

thanks for the comments all. good or bad, i take it as it comes. i agree with most that with a mtb bike i can pretty much ride it anywhere. "road" doesn't actually mean smoothed baby butt paved roads and a mtb would handle the curbs, potholes, bumps, steps, and occasional grassy dirt areas (not to say i'll be riding on someones lawn). all in all more versatile. i also agree about the back thing being hunched way over all the time would do a number on my back. 

it also looks cool


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

*Here you go!*

This oughta fix you up:


----------



## RetroGirl (Mar 10, 2007)

> I have only one bike. Jekyll 1000. I have Hutchinson Pythons for the road as i commute and ride most places. The tires are 2.3in and fast rollers but very durable. I can go anywhere. I get good comments from people all the time. Never had a bad one, at least not vocal. Dont let it bother you at all. This is your thing, dont let any comments, or even percieved thoughts take it from you


Funny, my bike is a jekyll 1000 also. I commuted to work for over a year on it. My ride was mostly on a bike path through the park. A very relaxing ride. The jekyll is so comfortable to ride both on the trail and on the road. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shelbak73 (Nov 10, 2007)

HandyMan said:


> Go for it! This way you can huck it off curbs and stairs to make your commute a bit more exciting


My sentiments exactly! 
As well as those, with the 2.0 contenental town & country slicks, I can corner like a superbike. Granted by cyclommuting I'm spending less for gas, saving the environment, blah blah, but the funner you can make it the more you'll want to cyclommute.
As an added benefit, you're representing yourself as a mountainbiker by not conforming to conventional road transportation, and all of the muscle gain will translate straight to your mountain biking because there is no change in bike geometry or body position. :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Are you using actual road bike tires, or fat slicks like Rock? I did this once quite a long time ago...I believe I did it to a cannondale...was basically mt frame, all mt parts...but I had little skinny 1 inch road tires on it.


----------



## spcarter (Nov 17, 2007)

It would be one thing if you bought the bike with its sole purpose being for the road, but I don't see the problem with having an extra mtb and using it for some road riding.

The only problem I see is that you might start liking your "road" bike better then your mtb.


----------



## jalopy jockey (Jun 7, 2007)

Absolutely no reason to buy a road bike to ride road. You got it use it. Now if you get serious about road riding on full susser watch out for an inferiority complex in group rides yours or theirs. A buddy of mine just rode PALM Pedal across lower Michigan http://www.lmb.org/palm/ He really enjoyed it he rode the 300+ miles on his knobbies and ducked off on some mountain bike trails that the route passed by. All he did was change tire pressure. He also got some looks and comments when he caught up weekend warriors on road bikes on the optional century route one day. They just couldn't believe someone would try to ride the route on a mountain bike. let alone keep up with them.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

hahah...I did something similar once, I joined up with this old fogie rodie group for a 25 mile round trip ride on my mt bike, I was in my late 20's and most of them were 45-65...funny thing was half of them were trying to keep up with me. Well...they treated me ok but I just know in the back of there head they were wishing I would just drop dead.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

jalopy jockey said:


> Absolutely no reason to buy a road bike to ride road. You got it use it. Now if you get serious about road riding on full susser watch out for an inferiority complex in group rides yours or theirs. A buddy of mine just rode PALM Pedal across lower Michigan http://www.lmb.org/palm/ He really enjoyed it he rode the 300+ miles on his knobbies and ducked off on some mountain bike trails that the route passed by. All he did was change tire pressure. He also got some looks and comments when he caught up weekend warriors on road bikes on the optional century route one day. They just couldn't believe someone would try to ride the route on a mountain bike. let alone keep up with them.


 Seems "most" ROADIES have the complex that you can ride anything but a road bike on the pave! Ha! 

Let's think about this pavement does not get technical! Gradients change but not surface much.

I think it's the other way around! You can ONLY ride a ROAD bike on the ROAD. Funny, I never see a "ROADIE" on the rocky tech trails with their road bike? So it seems mt bikers have way more accessibility and are more diverse than the skinny tired "one use" bikes. They do venture into cyclo x but that kinda requires a different bike with better brakes and mud clearance.

I have seen roadies get mad at others in the group road ride that have flat handlebar road bikes or wear water packs on their back.

What is with this road bicycle "air of ignorance":nono:

I have many different motorcycles, when I show up for a ride on my supermoto motorcycle guys don't treat me any different. Most times they ask how she handles and I end up riding on of their cruiser bikes while they take mine for a spin. Mt bikers will swap bikes to see how the others ride. It all about fun and enjoying the ride not who's who's or what ya ride!

I think I will show up at the next "trail" ride on my road bike! Anyone wanna loan me their wheels for a day...


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Nothing wrong with a FS converted for road work. Yesterday I did a 125 road mile road ride on my Fisher Cake with slicks on it...everything else was the exact same as I use in the dirt.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2007)

One thing I've never understood is many road bikers do it for the excercise, yet they use very high-end carbon fiber bike to keep the weight down. If you want excercise a heavier bike = more workout with less miles, at least that the way I see it. If you race, then it's a different story and every oz matters.

I ride my FS on the roads and trails all the time. I jump as many curbs and obsticals as I can along the way it add to the fun:rockon:


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Use what you have unless you need to substantially improve your road experience.*

Go with street 26 tires and pump them up. Stiffen the suspension if you can and ride for an expresso. Have fun.:thumbsup:


----------



## space (May 25, 2004)

I can answer the weight thing, I use my road bike for fitness and my mountain bike for fun. My road bike is a tad under 16lbs, and weight matters to me. The reason it matters is with the lighter bike I can go faster and get more mileage in the same time. Which means more scenery and generally speaking more fun, no point in making your workout boring afterall. 

Also I want to see someone on a FS with slicks keep up with me on the road, much less one with knobbies  You might keep pace for a mile or two, maybe even ten miles, but no way your keeping up for the full 40+ miles I tend to do on a fitness ride  

In any case ride what you want, I ride an old hard-tail with slicks for grocery shopping and store trips. For awhile I was commuting on my FS with knobbies, before I had a road bike, when my HT was out of commission with a busted rear wheel. As long as your riding it's all good


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Ditto!*



perttime said:


> A FS bike would not be my first choice for the road but, if you like it, go ahead and ride it where you want to.
> 
> At least your spare is not just hanging on a wall :thumbsup:


A FS would not be my first choice either, but it's logical how you came about this situation. And don't let anyone flip you crap because you're riding a mtb on the road. We're all cyclist; period.:thumbsup:


----------



## HardRockCop (Jul 16, 2008)

I commute to work on my Hardrock. Granted I mainly follow main thoroughfares and roads, but not all have sidewalks lining them!  Keeps my conditioning up nonetheless.


----------



## chango888 (Aug 2, 2012)

would love some updated opinions 

this thread, made me join the site 

planning to buy a dual sus bike soon

i am so happy and excited


----------



## Lando47 (Sep 10, 2009)

Congrats man! That is exciting. 

I personally think riding a MTB on the road is a blast. I had a 29er hardtail that I would take to ride with some buds in the evening as we all rode around the neighborhood. I liked having the dirtiest bike, being able to ride long wheelies and jump curbs without having to worry about taking it easy on the skinny 700c wheels.


----------



## poconomtbiker (Feb 1, 2012)

My road bike is a mt bike with slicks on it.Mt touring bike is a mt bike with slicks and a rack on it. My comuter bike is a mt bike with slick on it. My Mt bike is a Mt bike with bis fat tires on it. I LOVE MT BIKES>>>>> Oh I had a road bike for about six months and sold it to purchase another Mt bke..


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

*Man oh Man*

Dude. Cruising and checkin chicks is fine. Who cares what bike you ride.

Hardtail, 29er or full suspension, who cares?!

2 x 9, 3 x 10 single speed, who cares?!?!

40 spokes, 20, or 4. Who gives a damn!

Just keep riding man. Thats actually a brilliant idea you have.

Cheers


----------



## ManiacMagoo (Jun 12, 2012)

I ride my 2011 Specialized FSR comp to work. 23 miles one way. I toss my vermins on for my commute air up to 65psi and cruise. I wouldn't trade it for anything. It is nice to be able to run through a ditch if a drive doesn't pay attention or i hit a dirt trail.


----------



## rebel1916 (Sep 16, 2006)

chango888 said:


> would love some updated opinions
> 
> this thread, made me join the site
> 
> ...


I wouldn't buy a DS with the intention of using it mostly on the road. But whatever makes you happy and excited.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


> Are you using actual road bike tires, or fat slicks like Rock? I did this once quite a long time ago...I believe I did it to a cannondale...was basically mt frame, all mt parts...but I had little skinny 1 inch road tires on it.


the skinny tires are sucky, no bump absorption , no big contact patch for braking and twitchy. Fat slicks the ticket


----------



## discombobulated_conundrum (Aug 2, 2008)

Can't complain with my FS with Mutano 2.4 XC tires on the road, it's the only one I have 
And with no MTB trails to speak of anywhere around me my FS is now a roadie.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

I have ridden my FS bike to work and back for years. A bit slower than a road bike but it doesn't bother me.


----------



## MrIcky (Oct 2, 2007)

I know quite a few people who have mountain bikes with slicks for riding around on the road. I've never heard of anyone calling them poser or anything else. Just get one of these Topline Bar Hopper Drink Holder: Amazon.com: Sports & Outdoors for your coffee and you're set.


----------



## apbyte (Jul 15, 2012)

If you ride appropriate bike for terrain then it is one bit easier, if it is one bit easier your legs get weaker by that one bit, if your legs get weaker you drive same speed as those who drive "wrong" bike 

In my area there are almost no road bikes, because rarely people can afford two different bikes and so mostly they choose mtb and ride it everywhere, and no one sees any problem with that.

I myself need to ride quite much on asphalt before I get to my mtb areas, and there is no problem. Of course if I would like to win some medal I would probably switch to road bike, but otherwise I do not see any point in keeping separate road bike to sometimes go drive around city.


----------



## davidrhorn (Mar 20, 2006)

I found this thread when I googled "full suspension road bike." I am seriously thinking of putting one together due to arthritic knees. I am an avid MTBer and my knees feel really good when I am mountain biking, then when I get on the road bike my knees scream (especially when climbing). At first I thought it was gearing but I am running a triple up front and something like 28 in the rear. So then I deduced that it's the fact that my road bike has no give when I am pedaling. Yes, it would be inefficient but I don't care at all about my speed/time. Just want to road ride pain free.

I see many front suspension hybrids out there but haven't come across a full suspension road bike (can be a hybrid, doesn't matter to me, it's just for fun riding).

Any suggestions out there?


----------



## rebel1916 (Sep 16, 2006)

Trek domane is a road bike with some suspension action in the rear.


----------



## PoorBehavior (Sep 1, 2005)

gsy971 said:


> i kinda got the attitude that i don't care what people may say (poser!) and such but actually deep down i am an insecure bastard so i am posting this to see if others feel the same way or have done something similar. cmon don't give me too much hell. i mean my road bike riding is not triathalon type. just cruising checking out the chicks...


I find this whole part cute. You seem to think roadies will look down on you for this. Guess what, they are going to look down on you period.
Roadies look down on me when I am not wearing full kit on the road. They look down on you for anything that is not exactly how they would do it or are doing it. I ride an aero road bike with bibs, jersey, road shoes and I still get the "look" because of something I am doing. Is it my full finger gloves or plain single color jersey or my less than arrogant expression? Who knows? You can't beat that level of crazy which is why people join them and you feel this way. Screw anyone who has a problem with what you ride. I ride my trail bike sometimes and just ride the curb to practice balance and control. I bite it sometimes, look like an idiot most of the time, don't care all of the time. Anyone who even cares what you ride is a DB unless they are just curious or interested in your hot ride.


----------



## elborikua (Mar 14, 2014)

I am a roadie who recently started riding mountain bikes. I never gave two hoots about what others wore while riding or what bike it was. I did criticize those who did not obey traffic laws and such. Some of you are way paranoid.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

davidrhorn said:


> I found this thread when I googled "full suspension road bike." I am seriously thinking of putting one together due to arthritic knees. I am an avid MTBer and my knees feel really good when I am mountain biking, then when I get on the road bike my knees scream (especially when climbing). At first I thought it was gearing but I am running a triple up front and something like 28 in the rear. So then I deduced that it's the fact that my road bike has no give when I am pedaling. Yes, it would be inefficient but I don't care at all about my speed/time. Just want to road ride pain free.
> 
> I see many front suspension hybrids out there but haven't come across a full suspension road bike (can be a hybrid, doesn't matter to me, it's just for fun riding).
> 
> Any suggestions out there?


Maybe you should get a proper fitting.


----------



## Dub pea (Feb 23, 2014)

Well put Poorbehavior! If you are that worried about what people think, sell your gear and get a new hobby. Just saying... I rock a full face helmet always. Say what you will.... My teeth will stay intact


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

Can you take a jeep on the roads? Yes. But it's more fun to drive a Porsche 911.
Can you take a Porsche 911 off road? Ummm... yeah. But it's more fun to drive a jeep.

So I prefer to ride each bike on its respective terrain.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Old thread, but maybe this will help:

What about something like this? Softail with a fatty headshock. You get a little bit of travel front and rear, plus the ride quality of Ti, and still very efficient.


----------



## gsy971 (Jan 14, 2005)

OP here! I can't believe this thread is still going. a little update. I have since got bit by the vintage mtb bug and finally found my dream 94' Trek 8700 and threw all my mtb parts on her along with a carbon exotic fork. It's a vintage mtb with mtb parts but with slicks and no suspension. I love it! 

Back when I posted this others opinion didn't really bother me too much. Just ride! I have since posted my vintage mtb on here and retrobike and got some comments such as "its a waste it's not ridden on trails"...screw those elitist! Just like another poster commented about roadies who have all the gear including clothing. who cares? as long as you are riding, to each their own.

happy trails


----------



## junk7488 (Oct 8, 2007)

Found this thread a while back while researching for this project: 2003 bighit comp, 6 inch travel front and rear, road wheelset I laced: 26"x25mm rims with 28mm gatorskins on atomlab front and hadley SDH rear, nice and clicky.

I commute to work everyday on this thing. I can keep up with most road bikes but I can also drop the stair set they carry for.


----------

